
People over 6 feet tall have double the risk of coronavirus, study suggests - bookofjoe
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/07/28/people-6ft-have-double-risk-coronavirus-study-suggests/
======
ksaj
I thought it might be because of the higher number of ACE2 protein carrying
surfaces inside their longer (taller) bodies.

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/kric7](https://archive.vn/kric7)

